# [SOLVED] MSVCR100.DLL



## tony007 (Mar 23, 2008)

I am getting the following message when trying to open my application xbmc the message is 'The program cant start because MSVCR100.DLL is missing from your computer. Try reinstalling the program to fix this problem'. The latter does'ent work. Where can I install this from without having to pay for it. I did have the program working earlier before this stupid message came up.:grin:


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: MSVCR100.DLL*

The MSVCR100.DLL is part of the Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 redistributable package.
Pick the download appropriate for the application:

32 bit
Download Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 SP1 Redistributable Package (x86) from Official Microsoft Download Center

64 bit
Download Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 SP1 Redistributable Package (x64) from Official Microsoft Download Center


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MSVCR100.DLL*

Hi it appears to be File description

Microsoft® C Runtime Library
have you tried running sfc /scannow from cmd prompt SFC /SCANNOW Command - Run in Windows 8
since you posted in win 8 I have presumed it is win 8


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: MSVCR100.DLL*

Don't go to any of the 3rd party sites. You show XP so get: Download Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable Package (x86) from Official Microsoft Download Center
If you have 64 bit version get: Download Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 SP1 Redistributable Package (x64) from Official Microsoft Download Center
If you've updated OS tell what you have.


----------



## tony007 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: MSVCR100.DLL*

I tried Corday's link first it did'ent work then tried Joetene's fix all that happened was I got a dos window to briefly to do anything in it. Then I noticed L.mILLERS7 link was different to Corday's by reason of date so I downloaded it and it worked. Thanks L.Miller and thanks also guys.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: MSVCR100.DLL*

That's because I'm older than L.Miller7. :smile: Glad you're back at 100%.


----------

